# Newbie to the TT fold, and loving it!



## Susan (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Guys and Girls,

I bought my first Audi TT Coupe 1.8 180 BHP Black with Anis Yellow leather interior. 
Going from owning a 1999 Renault Clio to a 2005 TT is a huge jump and something I should have done years ago!

I picked up my TT from Poole Audi in Dorset, and found the drive back to Cardiff very satisfying indeed, with admiring looks from people on the streets and in their cars, I am on top of the world when driving it!

I've had the TT since the 4th of June this year, but recently a warning light has started to flash and sound every time I start the engine. Temparture of engine is too cold??? The needle on the dial is right over to the 0, slowly as the engine runs the needle moves over to the right and sits comfortably in the middle of the dial.

After researching this over the internet etc I believe it could be low coolant fluid (I have yet to check this), and hoping it's just a case of topping it up a bit to the coolant line. Not being very clued up on the mechanics of any car, would this be something I could do myself? The engine looks to be under a covering of panels... also should I buy my coolant fluid from an Audi dealership?
I'm reluctant to take my car to an Audi dealership with this problem if I can do it cheaply myself.

Any advice would be great appreciated!!

Thanks guys, loving this site. I've found it to be very informative and welcoming


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Hi Susan, great to hear you're loving your TT. There are a few simple things to check

First have a look at the actual coolant level, the engine covers can be removed easily with a posidrive or Phillips screwdriver - the leftmost one as you look at it covers the coolant bottle and it has max/min marks on it. Only open it if it's cool. Check the oil level while you're at it - that is very important!

Second, have a look at the actual coolant temperature. Press the recirc and up buttons on the climate control unit (curly arrow and up arrow) together and you will see it say "1C" turn the right knob (maybe left one) until it says "49C" then press the curly arrow again(maybe the up arrow.... can never remember!). It will say a number like 30 if you just started up or 80 if you're running. This is the actual coolant temperature. A search on 49C will explain all. It should settle at about 90 after 10 mins driving. If it doesn't, you might need a new thermostat.

If the symbol on the dash is like a fountain symbol, try opening the coolant bottle and scraping the two metal prongs in there with a screwdriver or something - they get covered in scum over time and confuse the sensors. Normally an issue in the winter.

If the coolant level and sensors are fine then the water pump or thermostat might an issue - thermostat might cost you £100 tops all in (£20 parts, 1 hour labour, coolant top up plus VAT). But the water pump will require removal of the cambelt, and that is more expensive.

Has the cambelt ever been changed? It should be done every 5 years or 80k maximum, most of us here would recommend 50k to be on the safe side. If not, then have it done asap and have the water pump and thermostat done at the same time. The cambelt can be done for around £500 max, that includes the belt, the roller, the tensioner, hydraulic damper, auxillary drive belt, water pump and replacement engine mount bolts and a coolant top-up afterwards. Thermostat too, add on another £50 or so. If you do a search on here you'll bring up the phone book, this is just some basics to get you started.

Good luck - and if you have £35 spare afterwards, the TTOC is worth a look :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Susan, welcome to the forum


----------



## Susan (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Badyaker,

Thank you so much for your advice. It's invaluable for someone like me...so thanks again!
I've printed off your notes and at some point today, i will be having a nosy under my baby's bonnet! 

I'll let you know how I get on.
Happy TT'ing!

Thanks for the welcome guys! XX


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Susan, Welcome to the TTF. Here's a list of dash symbols, from Mk1 K.B. abit easier that looking through manual.
If the alarm is coolant level low & level is correct, scrape the sensors in expansion tank as suggested.

viewtopic.php?t=98935&view=next

Hoggy.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi Susan. Another girlie yay! Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Susan, 
Anis yellow interior, have you any pic's dont think there has been one of that type on this forum. 

Mark.


----------



## Abbe (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Susan. Good to see another girl on the forum and another TT newbie like myself. Hope you get the niggles sorted.


----------



## Susan (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Badyaker,

So I had a nosy under the bonnet and coolant levels are ok. The metal prongs in there also look really clean.
It seems that the coolant temperature warning has stopped too, puzzling! I wonder if it's because I opened the lid to the coolant casket, let air in and took pressure out?, I dunno.

Finally I checked the actually coolant temperature by pressing the buttons you advised on the climate control dash. Everything worked out fine, exactly as you'd written.

Now when I start the engine the coolant temperature dial starts on 0, then within 10 minutes the needle moves to 90 and sits their happily.

The Car had only done 42,000 miles when i bought it so don't think it has had the cambelt changed, although the car is 6 years old so maybe this is something I should check now and have it done on it's next service.

Pictures of my TT are on there way, keep getting 'file too big' whenever I try to upload a small file picture!... :?

Thanks for your advise and welcomes!


----------



## scotlander (Aug 24, 2011)

Love the car Susan, it looks as though its just come from the factory. Thats a Very special interior, 
Enjoy.

Regards,

Scott


----------



## mongrel04 (Dec 19, 2008)

VERY nice Susan. crackin interior


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, you're halfway there. All you need to do now is join the TTOC  
http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

